

The Lost Google Tapes - SingAlong
http://www.podventurezone.com/PodventureZone/index/index.html

======
Raplh
I can see in Itunes how I can listen to the 4 most recent episodes on my iPod.
But I can't after a few minutes figure out if, or how, I can listen to the
archived tapes including the "lost google tapes."

This is either an "oh on, I am an imposter on HN" post. OR it is a comment
pointing out a difficulty with the UI.

In either case, I'd sure rather listen to this on my iPod than my laptop!

